# Wozu AV-Receiver mit HDMI, die keinen Ton abgreifen...?



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab schon öfter mal gelesen, dass manche AV-Receiver HDMI haben, aber keinen Ton abgreifen - weiß irgendjemand, was das dann überhaupt soll? ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Dezember 2009)

Der Sinn ist fraglich. Und solche enormen Kosten wird man dann aber auch nicht wirklich einsparen, aber wenn man nur 1 € pro Gerät in der Herstellung spart, macht das bei Zehntausend Geräten schon 10000€. Das wird der Grund sein, denk Ich mal...


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Dezember 2009)

Solange man die HD Tonformate eh nicht nutzen würde, ist es ja beinahe egal, weil man dann mit SPDIF immernoch klar kommt. Und für manchen ist ein eingebauter HDMI Switch sicherlich ganz praktisch, kaufen würde ich mir so einen AVR aber auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Der Sinn ist fraglich. Und solche enormen Kosten wird man dann aber auch nicht wirklich einsparen, aber wenn man nur 1 € pro Gerät in der Herstellung spart, macht das bei Zehntausend Geräten schon 10000€. Das wird der Grund sein, denk Ich mal...


 
aber wozu haben die ÜBERHAUPT HDMI? das ist doch einfach nur quatsch ^^  und die minimale ersparnis wird ganz sicher durch die enttäuschten käufer massiv zunichte gemacht, die selbstvertsändlich davon ausgehen, dass ein HDMI an einem AV-receiver für den ton da ist - wofür auch sonst?


----------



## rebel4life (30. Dezember 2009)

Macht schon Sinn. Wieso? Ganz einfach stumpf umzuschalten, wenn du jetzt zwischen Sat Receiver und Bluray Player wechselst, dann wird neben der Bildquelle auch der Toneingang umgeschalten.


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem ist halt, dass es für ein paar € mehr schon welche gibt, die den Ton über HDMI abgreifen können. Dann kannst du dir die zusätzlichen Kabel für den Ton sparen und auch noch die neuen Tonformate der BD nutzen.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass es für ein paar € mehr schon welche gibt, die den Ton über HDMI abgreifen können. Dann kannst du dir die zusätzlichen Kabel für den Ton sparen und auch noch die neuen Tonformate der BD nutzen.


das ist klar, aber wozu gibt es überhaupt tonlosen HDMI an einem gerät, das an sich für TON ja da ist? 

das wäre ja wie ein HDMI-port an einem monitor, der selber keine boxen hat und NUR den ton abgreift zwecks weiterleitung an ein anderes gerät... ^^ 



@rebel: du meinst quasi als switch? o.k, aber wenn ein kunde nen AV-receiver mit HDMI kauft, dann geht der doch davon aus, dass der receiver den ton auch nutzen kann. dass ein bildsignal lediglich weitergeleitet kann ist ja logisch, aber es steht ja nirgends "eingebauter HDMI-switch - kein ton per HDMI verfügbar!" oder so was, dass man das ahnen könnnte. ich finde das an sich ne verarschung, bestimmt haben nicht wenige leute so einen receiver mal gekauft im glauben, zukunftsicher gahendelt zu haben, und schauen dann blöd aus der wäsche, wenn das nix wird...


----------



## 1821984 (4. Januar 2010)

genau so ein quatsch musste ich jetzt leider bei mir feststellen. Da ich nun meinen DVD-Player (mit HDMI-Anschluss) über den Reciever laufen lassen wollte und nun bemerkte, dass der Reciever den Ton nicht abgreift sondern durchschleift, habe ich mich nach dem Sinn des Anschlusses gefragt. Den DVD-Player hab ich jetzt direkt am LCD und der Ton kommt via Koaxial (Digital) zum Reciever.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2010)

tja, meine rede... ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Januar 2010)

Viel wichtiger wäre ja auch die Frage: Wird, wenn der Ton letztendlich doch über HDMI übertragen werden sollte, das digital Tonsignal letztendlich auch unverfälscht weitergeleitet?

Worauf ich hinaus möchte: Mein Samsung B6000er hat einen optischen Ausgang und 4 (!) HDMI-Eingänge. Da mein A/V-Receiver nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an optischen Eingängen hat, wäre es wünschenswert, dass der Fernseher als Schaltzentrale für den Ton dient. Man soll ja davon ausgehen, dass 5.1-Ton unverfälscht vom HDMI-Eingang zum optischen Ausgang weitergeleitet wird.

Hier konnte ich entnehmen, dass lediglich der Ton herunter gerechnet und als Stereo-Signal am optischen Ausgang ausgegeben wird. Lächerlich, oder? Der Fernseher hat nur zwei Lautsprecher... HDCP sei dank hat das alles seine Ordnung. Bei Wikipedia heißt es:



> Zum Kopierschutz wird HDCP dadurch, dass die Lizenz das Speichern/Aufzeichnen von „geschützten“ (= HDCP-verschlüsselten) Inhalten außer zu Zwecken der Signalverarbeitung (Deinterlacing etc.) verbietet und außerdem eventuell parallel vorhandene analoge Signalausgänge in ihrer Signalqualität auf Anforderung vermindert oder ganz abgeschaltet werden müssen.



Noch besser die Textpassage



> Einen 5.1-Dekoder dürfte es laut HDCP-Spezifikationen an keinem handelsüblichen DVD-Player mit DVI-Ausgang geben, es wäre sogar nur die Ausgabe von matrix-kodiertem Stereoton erlaubt.



Nur bei DVI? Ich befürchte, dass diese Mauer auch bei HDMI gebaut wurde.

Beste Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Januar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre ja auch die Frage: Wird, wenn der Ton letztendlich doch über HDMI übertragen werden sollte, das digital Tonsignal letztendlich auch unverfälscht weitergeleitet?


Wie sollte es denn nicht so sein?



> Worauf ich hinaus möchte: Mein Samsung B6000er hat einen optischen Ausgang und 4 (!) HDMI-Eingänge. Da mein A/V-Receiver nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an optischen Eingängen hat, wäre es wünschenswert, dass der Fernseher als Schaltzentrale für den Ton dient. Man soll ja davon ausgehen, dass 5.1-Ton unverfälscht vom HDMI-Eingang zum optischen Ausgang weitergeleitet wird.
> 
> Hier konnte ich entnehmen, dass lediglich der Ton herunter gerechnet und als Stereo-Signal am optischen Ausgang ausgegeben wird. Lächerlich, oder? Der Fernseher hat nur zwei Lautsprecher... HDCP sei dank hat das alles seine Ordnung. Bei Wikipedia heißt es:


Der Fernseher ist als Ton-Schaltzentrale eigentlich eh ungeeignet, da du die neuen Tonformate optisch nicht übertragen kannst, unabhängig vom Kopierschutz. Das geht nur Analog oder über HDMI. Du müsstest den Ton also per HDMI vom TV zum AVR übertragen, was aber bei keinem aktuellen TV möglich ist.
Die ganzen HDMI Eingänge am TV sind IMHO eher für Leute, die keinen AVR dran haben. Sicherlich könnte man machmal Kabel sparen, wenn die Fernseher optisch DD5.1 ausgeben könnten, aber damit muss man nun halt leben.




> Nur bei DVI? Ich befürchte, dass diese Mauer auch bei HDMI gebaut wurde.


Es hat doch inzwischen beinahe jeder DVD/BD-Player Decoder für alle Tonformate des entsprechenden Mediums.

Wenn man die benutzt, hat man...

...am BD Player die Möglichkeit Ton dann als Multichannel-LPCM über HDMI ausgeben (falls dein Receiver HDMI 1.3 noch nicht unterstützt, aber Ton abgreifen kann) oder eben analog auszugeben, wenn der Player entsprechende Ausgänge hast.

...am DVD-Player die Möglickeit den Ton über eventuell vorhandene Ausgänge analog auszugeben. Über HDMI (ohne Verwendung der Decoder) würdest du wohl einen DD/DTS-Bitsream kriegen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Der Fernseher ist als Ton-Schaltzentrale eigentlich eh ungeeignet, da du die neuen Tonformate optisch nicht übertragen kannst, unabhängig vom Kopierschutz.



Ich denke aber, dass DD5.1 und das mittlerweile sehr lange auf dem Markt befindliche DTS kein Problem darstellen sollte, oder?



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das geht nur Analog oder über HDMI. Du müsstest den Ton also per HDMI vom TV zum AVR übertragen, was aber bei keinem aktuellen TV möglich ist.



Du meinst die Unmöglichkeit, den Ton vom digitalen Sat.-Receiver z.B. via HDMI zum TV und von dort aus weiter digital zum A/V-Receiver zu übertragen? Die B6000er Reihe von Samsung ist mit einem optischen Ausgang versehen. Soweit zur Theorie. Hier darf jeder sich zurecht die Frage stellen, inwiefern dieser Ausgang zweckmäßig verwendet werden kann und welche Tonformate in Wirklichkeit konvertiert und im Endeffekt an den A/V-Receiver übertragen werden.




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> [...]
> ...am BD Player die Möglichkeit Ton dann als Multichannel-LPCM über HDMI ausgeben (falls dein Receiver HDMI 1.3 noch nicht unterstützt, aber Ton abgreifen kann) oder eben analog auszugeben, wenn der Player entsprechende Ausgänge hast.



Mein Sat.-Receiver hat die Möglichkeit, das Format PCM über HDMI zu übertragen. Danke für den Hinweis  Ich werde nachher Zuhause austesten, inwiefern diese Übertragung funktioniert und ob Mehrkanalton unterstützt wird. Damit wäre die These, der Fernseher würde den digital eingespeisten Mehrkanalton auf Stereo herunter rechnen, bevor es weiter zum A/V-Receiver geht, widerlegt - zumindest für diesen Fall.


----------



## Väinämöinen (6. Januar 2010)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass DD5.1 und das mittlerweile sehr lange auf dem Markt befindliche DTS kein Problem darstellen sollte, oder?


Technisch wäre es sicherlich möglich DD5.1 durch den TV zu schleifen, ich nehme aber mal an, dass sich so einfach etwas Geld sparen lässt. Die Ausgänge sind aktuell halt eigentlich nur dazu da, den Ton der eingebauten Tuner zur Anlage zu bringen.



> Du meinst die Unmöglichkeit, den Ton vom digitalen Sat.-Receiver z.B. via HDMI zum TV und von dort aus weiter digital zum A/V-Receiver zu übertragen? Die B6000er Reihe von Samsung ist mit einem optischen Ausgang versehen. Soweit zur Theorie. Hier darf jeder sich zurecht die Frage stellen, inwiefern dieser Ausgang zweckmäßig verwendet werden kann und welche Tonformate in Wirklichkeit konvertiert und im Endeffekt an den A/V-Receiver übertragen werden.


Unmöglich wäre es die HD Tonformate optisch zu übertragen, der optische Ausgang an den TVs ist, wie gesagt, aber eher für die integrierten Tuenr gedacht und nicht zum durchschleifen von Tonspuren.



> Mein Sat.-Receiver hat die Möglichkeit, das Format PCM über HDMI zu übertragen. Danke für den Hinweis  Ich werde nachher Zuhause austesten, inwiefern diese Übertragung funktioniert und ob Mehrkanalton unterstützt wird. Damit wäre die These, der Fernseher würde den digital eingespeisten Mehrkanalton auf Stereo herunter rechnen, bevor es weiter zum A/V-Receiver geht, widerlegt - zumindest für diesen Fall.


Das kann aber auch Stereo sein und hilft dir sowieso nicht weiter. Mehrkanal-PCM (also >2 Kanäle) kann optisch nämlich nicht übertragen werden.

Vermutlich gibt es keinen Weg den Fernseher als Schaltzentrale zu verwenden und den Ton von da dann zum AVR zu leiten, jedenfalls nicht, wenn du 5.1 willst. Das sinnvollste wäre die Geräte direkt an den AVR anzuschließen.

Es ist nur so, dass dieses Unvermögen der TVs das einfach durchzuleiten wohl eher nichts mit HDMI usw. zu tun hat, sondern vermutlich damit, dass die Elektronik im TV dann aufwändiger und teurer würde.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Januar 2010)

Gab es eigentlich über den Jahreswechsel hier wieder neue Moderatoren?

HIFI-FORUM: Hififorum fuer Audio, Hifi, High End, Musik, Stereo, TV, Surround und Heimkino und Car-Hifi

Versuchs da mal.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das kann aber auch Stereo sein und hilft dir sowieso nicht weiter. Mehrkanal-PCM (also >2 Kanäle) kann optisch nämlich nicht übertragen werden.



So ist es. Daher muss der Ton - sofern das ausgebende Gerät diese Schittstellenspezifikation unterstützt - via S/PDIF gestreamt werden, denn somit gibt der Fernseher das Signal ohne wenn und aber an den A/V-Receiver weiter. Praktisch, nicht? Ich habe allerdings nicht getestet, was der Fernseher anstellt, sobald ich dort die verbauten Lautsprecher wieder aktiviere. Wahrscheinlich wird der Toslink-Anschluss deaktiviert 

Wie ich feststellen konnte welches Tonformat gerade konvertiert wird? Mein AVR zeigt mir stets das aktuellste Tonformat im Display an. Schalte ich also ein TV-Programm ein und wähle im Sat.-Receiver als Tonspur "Stereo", so erscheinen im Display des AVR schlichtweg die drei Buchstaben "PCM". Stelle ich allerdings den Ton auf Dolby Digital 2.1 (bei aktuellen Fernsehserien üblich) oder Dolby Digital 5.1 um, so setzt der AVR kurz aus, schaltet um und im Display ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass er das DD-Tonformat futtert. Ebenso wird mit Symbolen dargestellt, dass die hinteren Lautsprecher vom Yamaha RX-V559 mit bei der Tonausgabe berücksichtigt werden.

Das Durchschleifen des Tonsignals ist lediglich für den angeschlossenen Sat-Receiver, die PS2 und den Mega Drive. Der Rest ist, wie es sein sollte, direkt via Toslink (Lichtwelle) am A/V-Receiver angestöpselt 

So wäre ich dem Problem ja auf die Schliche gekommen.

Vielen Dank übrigens mit dem Tipp mit dem HIFI-Forum, rebel4life. Ich habe mich zuvor schon bei einigen Sachen bezüglich meiner Flimmerkiste eingelesen.

Was das Süppchen mit dem HDMI-Ton betrifft, der nicht von A/V-Receivern angenommen wird: Kann es mit dem Kollegen HDCP oder mit der internen Verarbeitung von Signalen von der HDMI-Datenbahn zusammenhängen? 

Wahrscheinlich steckt darin eine gewisse Bequemlichkeit der Hersteller, die sich am Ende der Entwicklungsphase eines Produktes sagen:"Wozu so viel Umstand, wenn jedes Gerät mindestens einen optischen oder koaxialen Ausgang besitzt?"

Einen schönen Abend euch noch


----------

